# For those that can use a laugh at someone else's expense



## Bograt (10 Nov 2004)

Who says aircrew are full of crap?

http://www.df.lth.se/~michael/sierraflightsuit.wav

Any suggestions on a new call sign?


----------



## Fruss (10 Nov 2004)

As I watched American Pie lately, let's call him shit break!!  ;D


----------



## Storm (10 Nov 2004)

I've heard some funny radio traffic before, but that one does it. Wish they had a camera on the controllers when that message came across. I can imagine a lot of them falling off their chairs   ;D



			
				Bograt said:
			
		

> Any suggestions on a new call sign?



How about "log" or "logger" so you can say it in front of the kids? Or maybe something to do with skidmarks?


----------



## c_canuk (9 Feb 2005)

common term of comradery last summer in shilo was "shit pump"... oh dear


----------

